# Official Celtics @ Bulls. Saturday January 3, 7:30 CST. WGN,FSNE,NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am going ahead and putting this thread up. I figure most people will wait and see how the Bulls do tonight before they predict the game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'll go ahead and post it now but I'll edit it later after the game tonight!

Bulls: 89
Celtics: 87

Curry: 19


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls: 97
Chowder: 91

Fat Curry goes for 22


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 89
celts 86

JC 28


----------



## Bulls4Ever (May 6, 2003)

Bulls win this game!!!

Bulls 103
Celtics 87

Crawford score only 29!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

saturday night WGN... automatic win...

Bulls 96
Boston 89


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Boston 100
Bulls 92

Pierce and Davis expose our lack of a SF/SG to D them up


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Boston 92
Chicago 89


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Celtics 88
Bulls 92


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Let's see....it's on Saturday...it's on WGN...yeah that's a win.

Bulls 103
Celtics 95

Curry 38


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Celtics 99
Chicago 86


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Celtics: 95.
Bulls: 89.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls Win

Bulls 96
Celts 92

I actually think we will lose, but I can't find it in my heart tonight to predict against the Bulls. My loss I suppose.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 100
Celtics 99

Curry high scorer with 24.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Bulls 95
Celtics 90


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 95
Celts 83

Curry 23
Hinrich 19


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

The Bulls have absolutely played their last best games over the last 4 years against the knicks and boston. So its nice to get them back to back. No matter what happens, Paul Pierce will lead all scorers with 33. But...

The Bulls win

Bulls 87
Celtics 82

Bulls highscorer will be Jamal Crawford with 19


----------



## Bullwhip (Feb 26, 2003)

Bulls 101
Celtics 98


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*For the Ribs....*

The Bull -- 96
The Leprachauns -- 92

I'm 1-0 for the month of January, licking my lips and ready for some BBQ!


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Bulls 100
Celtinks 90 

We usually do well on WGN superstation so i expect something good tomorrow. 

JYD 15 and 15. A lot of shots will be missed tomorrow so expect many rebounds.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Bulls usually do well against Boston---- Bulls win

Bulls: 97
Celtics: 90


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Bulls are too bad to keep winning

Celtics 90
Bulls 87


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls 97
Celtics 83


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

The Bulls will complete a Hat Trick of sorts. They will improve to 3-0 in games I've attended this season.

Bulls 92
Celts 85


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

I'll be there also.

Guess what? This may actually qualify as our first "big game" of the season! Boston (16-18) is currently in 7th place in the East and leads Chicago (10-22) by 5 games. The Celts are 4-6 in their last 10 and have lost 2 straight including Friday's 13 point loss at home to the Pacers.

A win pulls us within 4 of the Celts as we get closer and closer to activating Chandler and Pippen.

Even more importantly, a Bulls win coupled with a Sixer (14-18) loss in San Antonio Saturday, believe it or not, pulls the Bulls within 3 games of the 8th seed in the East!

And with a home win on Moday against the Suns (12-21) and a road win on Wednesday in Miami (14-19) the Bulls could actually find themselves close enough to start sniffing a playoff birth.

Friday's win in NY was a great momentum builder. Within a week we could actually start to find ourselves doing some scoreboard watching as we get closer and closer to the postseason. Just think about it...for the first time in more than half a decade, the Bulls could find themselves playing meaningful games!

Bulls 100
Celtics 89


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

bulls 93 celtics 88

from here on out we are gonna go on a 20 game winning streak


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Wow, like <i>everyone</i> is going for the Bulls win. That's what I was thinking myself, actually. However, I'm in this for the ribs, so I'll stray away from the upset pick 

Celtics 108
Bulls 98

I'll make an off the record Bulls victory prediction, however :uhoh:


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls win.

Bulls 101
Celtics 94


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Boston 102
Bulls 91


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm kind of on the fence on this one. I think the Bulls could win but then again they are likely without Davis for this one too. For the ribs I will predict

Celtics 100
Bulls 92

But I really think/hope the BUlls could win this one, especially if Davis can go.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Bulls 88

Boston 85

Gill will have a nice game.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This will be an interesting game. Both teams playing the second of back-to-backs. We should go to Curry whenever he is in as Boston still has no height. I think the Bulls can pull this one out. It'll be close tho.

Bulls 95
Boston 88


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Win

103-98


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 96
celts 86


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I've copied this post of mine from another thread as it most appropriately applies to this thread.

If I were Skiles, I'd mix it up tonight and start Crawford at PG, Gill at SG, ERob at SF, Davis at PF, and Curry at C.

I'd prefer to have the mismatch of Crawford against Banks or Welsch. Have on of my best man defender gaurding Peirce, and my most athletic fresh-legged defender D-ing up Davis. That leaves Davis and Baker battling on the blocks and another favorable Bulls mismatch at C.

But Skiles won't do that because it's so hard to justify not starting Kirk. But we'll see how Coach does it.

One thing is for sure, we will get burned every minute that Fizer plays SF.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Bulls 105
Celtics 92

Curry with 18 and 10
Crawford goes for 25


----------



## J-City (Feb 20, 2003)

I completely agree about Fizer. After what Van Horn was able to do last night with Fizer on him, what do you imagine Paul Pierce can do? Bury Fizer back on the bench for this one unless he's at PF. 

Doesn't matter as the Bulls backcourt is solid and Curry drops 25

Bulls 103
Celtics 93


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls 97
Celtics 89


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 98 C's 91


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

my mind says celts win in a close one ...but i dont listen to that thing it always gets me in trouble

bulls win 97-87 

curry high scorer 28


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Bulls 88
Celtics 95

There's no way in hell will the Celtics let us sweep them at home.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

The Celtics might as well just stay home...

Bulls - 101
Celts - 83

Eddy scores 31.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Celtics 96
Bulls 92

Hinrich 28


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Boston 16-18. 8-8 on the road. Last ten games, *4-6*
lost two in a row. Before the last ten game swing, the Celtics had won five in a row. The 6 losses were to, Indy(last night) New Orleans, Lakers, Hawks, jazz, Minny. Wins were: GS @ GS, Suns at Phoenix, philly and Dallas. Like the Bulls, the Celtics are up and down. 
Stats are misleading because they made a major trade and this is total stats before and after the trade. Keep in mind the trade was made 9 games ago. Celtics are, 4-5 since the trade. 
45% 43% allowed. 37% in threes. Allow, 37%. 40.3 rebounds. allow 43.6 rebounds. (allow 13.4 offensive rebounds) 16.1 t/o allow, 16.2 94.6 pts allow 95.2 

Paul Pierce 23.3pts. 42% 34% in threes. 7.3 rebounds. 5.8 assists. 1.62 steals. 4.32 t/o
Vin Baker 12.3 pts 51% 6.2 rebounds. 1.5 assists. 
Mike James 40%. 11pts 3.2 rebounds. 4.8 assists. 1.18 steals. 1.71 t/o


Bulls. 10-22. 5-11 at home.4-6 last ten games. * Bulls are 6-10 since the trade.*
40% allow 45% 31% in threes allow, 32. 45.1 rebounds. 44.3 allowed. (Bulls average, 14.9 offensive rebounds.) 22.6 assists. 13.6 t/o a game. Allow, 15.1. 9.4 steals. 88.8 pts a game allow, 90.4. 

Crawford 40% 20pts a game. 29% in threes. 3.8 rebounds. 6.1 assists. 2.6 t/o, 2.2 steals. 

Curry 51% 13.8pts a game. 7.1 rebounds, (2 offensive rebounds)

Hinrich 41.2% 12.3 pts. 33% in threes. 4.2 rebounds. 6.9 assists. 3.2 t/o 1.06steals a game.

Gill37% 11.3 pts. 24% in threes. 4 rebounds. 1.5 assists. 1.8 t/o 1.06 steals

Davis 40% 10.5 pts. 9.4 rebounds. 2.3 assists. 1.9 t/o 0.93blks. 

Both teams are 4-6 last ten games. Since the trade, bulls are 6-10, which include two four game losing streaks. Boston is 4-5 since the trade. Bulls have played well against Boston, all during the down years!! They are on national WGN tonight and do pretty well when they play on it. 

Bulls win, because Boston won't be able to keep us off of the offensive boards. Look for JYD, AD and Curry to have big games. 

98-93 Bull.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Celtics 92
Bulls 88


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, these must be the best damn Ribs since Adam and Eve.

There are Bulls fans picking against the Bulls so they can win Ribs? Amazing....On that note I'll take the Celtics....Not


Bulls 103
Celtics 98

Close game that goes the Bulls way and gets them all believe that they gota listen to Skiles if they want to be successful.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I guess people arent aware of how well the Bulls play on WGN Saturday. They beat the Lakers by 17 last year, on WGN Saturday. They beat the Pacers by double digits a few weeks back on WGN Saturday. Bring on the Celtics, they are no match. 

Bulls - 94
Celtics - 81

Curry - 26
JC - 27
Hinrich - 10 assists


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> I guess people arent aware of how well the Bulls play on WGN Saturday. They beat the Lakers by 17 last year, on WGN Saturday. They beat the Pacers by double digits a few weeks back on WGN Saturday. Bring on the Celtics, they are no match.
> 
> Bulls - 94
> ...


You know, maybe there is a WGN connection. I remember that I watched so many more games on WGN for free when the Bulls were in their championship seasons....

Now I have to pay for League Pass, which I gladly do so I can see other games as well. 


PS - Can we please give Hinrich some rest. This kid is giving it his all and I'm afraid he'll drop over soon. Can Brunson give him atleast 10 minutes of rest tonite? Isn't that why we got the Mighty Brunson Burner?


----------



## andras (Mar 19, 2003)

bulls won after I predicted a loss against NY. so let's continue this way (it's not like I can win ribs from overseas anyway)

boston 86
bulls 80


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

bulls 91
celtics 84


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Tough one to call. I thought about going with the C's for the ribs...However, I'm going with the Bulls. Hopefully the WGN-Saturday television trend continues!

The Celtic guards really worry me. My guess is Gill is going to have to play heavy minutes and guard Pierce tonight. JC will likely guard Ricky Davis or Jiri Welsch, depending on who is in the game. Didn't their pg (James) have a big game against us the first time around? We need to keep fringe players like him from going off. The matchups may dictate more playing time for ERob tonight too.

The Celtics are a team Eddy should have a huge game against. Especially with Battie being gone. Hopefully Eddy didn't leave his legs in NY. We're gonna need his scoring tonight. 

I'll go with my heart and say Bulls 89 Celts 87


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Celtics by 8, 102 to 94.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

...those of you who aren't attending tonight's game...be grateful. Light snow is expected to start falling soon with accumulations of up to 9" by tommorrow. All you out of town Bulls fans can take solace in the fact that win or lose, at least you won't have to dig your way out of the United Center parking lot afterwards.

All I can say is, as long as the Bulls win I don't care how long it might take me to get home tonight! Besides, sometimes its good to have a teenage son to take with you to the game! heh, heh, heh.
:angel:


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Dear Ribs,

I might lose you with this game tonight... but it's Saturday, it's WGN, and I've got dreams of the 8th playoff spot dancing in my head.

Love,
airety

Bulls 94
Celts 89


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 101
Celtics 90

Fizer will do most damages
to the Celtics.


----------



## Jim Ian (Aug 6, 2002)

Bulls 98
Celtics 97

Crawford hits his first game winner at the buzzer. 
Curry starts and goes for 26 and 12.
JYD gets a double-double

PP goes buckwild on Gill and gets 30, but the rest of the C's can't hit anything. (thank god) 
Vinny gets a double-double.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

player I am most interested in seeing tonight is Jiri Welsh. He was my Michael Pietrus from 2 years ago. Why is that my guys end up getting picked by Golden State?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Hmmmmm I often refrain from picking games...but somehow I can't resist. 

Boston 115
Chicago 87

After a tough one in New York the Bulls are just too banged up to compete today. Especially with athletic swingmen such as Pierce, Davis, and Welsch. Unless Curry goes off for like 40 on LaFrentz and Baker, we don't have much hope. Plus our inconsistency has been killer this year.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

I think LaFrentz is out all year.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Airety, We have got to change that Avatar NOW!


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok, first prediction.....

Bulls 96

Celts 91

Yet another game that leaves me on the floor wincing at every Bulls offensive possession in the last 2:00. But we pull it out again. :wlift:


----------



## tasurim (Nov 10, 2002)

*Bulls Score*

back to back games have not been kind to the Bulls..Paul Pierce goes crazy but they gut it out.


Bulls: 102
Celtics: 99


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

bULLS WIN 98-92 

CRAWFORD DOMINATE ONCE AGAIN :rock:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

NICE I GOT HOME JUST IN TIME, TO EAT RAMEN AND WATCH THE BULLS. 

Anyways, Hinrich with the steal and the layup, and the foul. Nice

JC misses his first three after a nice dish off, then hits the 2nd three

KENDALL GILLL!!!! WOOOOO!!!

SORRY MY DESCRIPTIONS ARE HORRIBLE


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice dunk Kendall


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I hope JC is taking notes on how to get to the hoop and draw fouls. Hes got the best guy in the league at that to learn from (pierce)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> NICE I GOT HOME JUST IN TIME, TO EAT RAMEN AND WATCH THE BULLS.
> 
> Anyways, Hinrich with the steal and the layup, and the foul. Nice
> ...


your doing great

Man, the board is dead right now. Usually during a game there is like 40 people in here at a minimum


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

can we get Jiri? This guy has a pure stroke. 

The answer is no i guess but worth asking


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Thanks Rlucas...

15-14 Bulls after JC 3pter, and JYD 3pt play

TIME TO BRING EDDY IN! 
:yes:


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> your doing great
> ...


i'm here!!!

I've wanted Jiri for the longest...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Man, the board is dead right now. Usually during a game there is like 40 people in here at a minimum


Probably has to do with the game being on national TV, so people can watch it instead of having to come here to get play by play. 

Might have to do with the football games also.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Probably has to do with the game being on national TV, so people can watch it instead of having to come here to get play by play.
> ...


national tv??

I don't see it...


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

err, not national basic channels, but its on the WGN superstation which is national cable.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Hinrichs made 3 bad passes thus far, another bad pass by Erob. 

Mihm tries to make a pump fake on Curry, Curry doesnt bite and Mihm falls over in complete shame of Currys dominance. 

Crawford gets ball, takes a few dribbles and makes a little 7 footer.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Some dude in a green jersey drives on Erob and Erob pins it on the board, kicks it up to JC who misses a halfcourt shot barely at the buzzer to end the first quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Crawford has some of the prettiest moves in the NBA.

And I swear, no one shoots better from half court at the buzzer.

On the whole, I like our effort right now.

Our defensive rotations aren't there. But it's not for lack of effort.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Some dude in a green jersey drives on Erob and Erob pins it on the board, kicks it up to JC who misses a halfcourt shot barely at the buzzer to end the first quarter.


Now this is classic play by play mate


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The Celtics are staying in it with the three ball. The Bulls need to contain the drive and dish, and they will win this game.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Jiri Welsch is a baller. 

For those not watching, Curry caught a Mihm elbow and went out for the rest of the 1st quarter. He was in for a few plays only. 

Hes back in now though, we're at 24-21 Celtics....10 mins left

Curry runs the wing, gets the dish from JC and powers it down!!!

24-23, now mihm gets fouled going to the line for 2


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Our offense is terrible, even when we make it. Last time down we had Curry in the post, he took a dribble and lost it in the double team, Blount picked it up and put it in. Next time down, we have Brunson dribbling 30 feet from the hoop until 10 seconds on the shotclock...then he gets it to blount who hits a 15 foot fadeaway. Nothing to rely on.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Welsch is awesome. Not sure if you guys went over that already.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think our big guys are little too unselfish around the basket.

I know Eddie Robinson was open at 15 ft. But Corie passed up a 3 foot shot for that.

Hope Curry can avoid another foul. He has the craziest knack at picking up fouls.

Anyone know what that ref was saying to Hinrich earlier? I'll bet he told him to get a haircut.:yes:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Boston playing zone, making it hard for Curry to get the ball downlow due to 2-3 guys always there. 

Curry did DIVE on a ball though, and hes been rebounding well. Mostly due to the fact hes good at boxing out, I wish he would extend his arms more though, he catches balls at his head and not higher. Hes getting ALOT better though at rebounding. 5 rebounds thus far. 

JC just hit a 15 footer, bounced off the front of the rim and went in with a friendly bounce.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMFG, Davis just walked right by Eddy in the paint. I bet that's prollie why the TO was called.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> I think our big guys are little too unselfish around the basket.
> 
> I know Eddie Robinson was open at 15 ft. But Corie passed up a 3 foot shot for that.
> ...


I'm not sure, but I suspect he was *****ing about a non-call. That was right after he gave up the TO and Boston blew the fastbreak. Kirk was fighting with 3 green jerseys for a rebound, so I'm guessing he wanted an over the back somewhere.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Eddy with the nice hoop underneath, looked pretty as can be. 

JC with the nice hesitation move and drains the jumper. 

JYD with a hustle steal, pushes up and Erob gets a layup. 

Bulls by 11, I think its 37-26


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Great play by the Bulls so far... but I have a question. Is E-Rob one of those guys who knows he has a talent, but doesn't use it? Like an artist who won't paint....... DUNK IT E-ROB!!!!!!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hell yeah, got my Sierra Nevada Pale ale and enjoying an 11-point Bulls lead.

Pierce being held in check.

I think Kirk had a legit gripe to the ref...James was all over him when Kirk turned it over (3 I think in the 1st Q!) and KH voiced his complaint. Strange how officials let players slam the ball down and fuss and complain, but when a rookie does it they have to act like parents.

Jamal -- keep shooting.

Kirk -- need to hit those threes.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

JC/Kirk/AD/JYD/ERob on the floor. 

Erob hits two corner jumper in a row, identical shots.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

I hate ERob... games like this he shows flashes of brilliance only to follow up by being a scrub. :upset: But he's looking good tonite.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, Jamal with a great statline so far. 11 pts..... 3 boards... 5 asstists.... nice


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Nice defensive effort so far


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Ahhh we're watching the emergence of Krauses "Michael Jordan". 

This will be fun


Disappointed in Dallas though. Hopefully there will be a better effort in the second half...


When is the last time the Bulls had a 20 point lead on someone or blew someone out to win a game?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You know....if E-Rob played like this everyday...we wouldn't have to worry about the 3 spot.

...very frustrating.

But I like how we played the first half. Keep the effort up. And execute better.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Skiles needs to start starting curry. The front court of davis, williams, and gill is a very poor offensive unit. They were all 1 for 5 in the first half. We could really use curry's scoring and then bring gill off the bench. This is why the first team has struggled the last couple of games but when curry comes in with JC and hinrich we make a run.

david


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

lol, each team has a Blount and a Davis in this game. 

Chicago is playing well. Curry 5 rebs, that's like his usual game total. E-Rob is making his shots. 

Boston shooting 25.6% FG's. :dead:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's strange with E-Rob and Skiles. It's like E-rob is in his rotating dog house... sometimes he plays... sometimes he doesn't.... 

I've always thought E-Rob had a pretty good jump shot (Not the mechanics, but that it goes in most of the time)

Anyways his mechanics might help him, because it looks harder to block.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, we had a great second quarter. Team is playing with more energy than the Celtics and I think we all know who to give credit to on that...............


Scott Skiles.

Seriously though, E-Rob is maddening. If he can play like this every nite we have our solid sf. Wait...someone start a Trade E-Rob now thread.....:grinning: 

Still, good solid effort all around. In the second half Curry needs to establish himself and could dominate if he wanted to.

Pierce without Walker, I feel bad for him. Pierce is a stud, Welsch is too, but it's not the same.

Go Bulls!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Skiles needs to start starting curry. The front court of davis, williams, and gill is a very poor offensive unit. They were all 1 for 5 in the first half. We could really use curry's scoring and then bring gill off the bench. This is why the first team has struggled the last couple of games but when curry comes in with JC and hinrich we make a run.
> 
> david


The other way to look at it is, we need Curry's offense off the bench more than we need it in the starting lineup.

I think it works. Once we get Pippen and Chandler back though, then I think they can be the core of our second unit and we should start Eddy.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

NBA.coms new flash courtside live is nice...

http://scores.nba.com/games/nbaLiveScoresFrame.html#


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Skiles needs to start starting curry. The front court of davis, williams, and gill is a very poor offensive unit. They were all 1 for 5 in the first half. We could really use curry's scoring and then bring gill off the bench. This is why the first team has struggled the last couple of games but when curry comes in with JC and hinrich we make a run.
> 
> david


Hold on a minute.. So your saying its all Kendall's fault? Alright..  Kendall IS my Favorite Bull and even I know he has games like this.. Deal with it.. Starting him is fine to me, and so is bringing him off the bench but let's not blame them.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> lol, each team has a Blount and a Davis in this game.


:laugh: 

Ricky Davis has been very quiet tonight. Jamal seems to give him problems on both ends of the floor. Paul is strong enough to post up Crawford. Ricky is not. And I think Jamal might be taller than Ricky, just looking at them out on the court.

Jamal has broken Ricky's ankles a few times tonight.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> The other way to look at it is, we need Curry's offense off the bench more than we need it in the starting lineup.
> ...


It's also good motivation


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Jamal is playing great. Very active. Shooting well and getting others involved.

Vintage JYD is here tonight!!!

Kirk needs to keep shooting. Shots are just a LITTLE off IMO. Very minor play but I loved it when the ball was going out of bounds towards the Celt bench and Hinrich did a little butt bump rotation to keep the opponent from getting the ball. Very heads up play!! Even if he's not setting the world on fire he's always good for stuff like this. Love it!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

That was a very enjoyable first half to watch. Lots of unselfish play, good ball movement, solid defense and great hustle. The only thing that could be better is ifwe can actually sustain the intenstiy and blow this thing open in the third. Third Quarters haven't been our strongest, let's hope they turn this around tonight!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> ...


I'm glad we didn't do any trades involving JC and Ricky now. Ricky has looked rather ordinary with the C's. With the Cavs he had free reign to do whatever he wanted the last two years.

Jamal made him look silly on that move at the top of the key.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Antonio is looking very old tonight. Skiles needs to watch his minutes.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

man, we cant get anything to fall. We should have 6-8 more points this quarter. 

Gotta start putting em in.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Jamal needs to take it to the hole


The commentators are overwhelmingly pro-Kirk


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's time to bring Eddy Curry in. We need some finishes around the basket.

JYD is playing like a man possessed tonight. Moreso than usual. He's everywhere on the court right now.

I love Jamal's passing tonight. Passing is contagious on this team. We can look really good with the ball movement at times.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I love JYD's hustle, but he needs to finish better. As someone else mentioned, we're limited offensively when we have JYD, AD, and Gill on the floor. Hinrich still isn't aggressive as he needs to be. When these AD and JYD get easy looks around the basket they need to finish.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

that guy Pierce is pretty good


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH has a nice x-over


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Please put in Curry!

Davis is doing nothing but looking old


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich is as cold as ice......


Put Curry in, we need some offense


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

score please.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Fizer in the game...

Isn't he in Skiles doghouse ?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bad shot by Jamal leads to the Mihm flush


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The whole team is cold


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

3 guys from the same draft in the game. 

4th - Fizer
7th - Mihm 
8th - Crawford


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Too much drive and dish from Crawford. I'd like to see him take the floater a couple times when everyone is missing shots like this.

We do an excellent job of kicking out for 3's. Too bad those shooters are open for a reason.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Bad shot by Jamal leads to the Mihm flush


GB are you watching the game?

There were 3 seconds on the shot clock and he drove to the hoop, got contact but no foul....bad shot? If he had jacked it up from 3 you would've had said the same thing. How about, bad offensive series by the Bulls leads to desperate shot?

Oh wait, it was Crawford.....


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

What is the score?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the hell don't they go down to Curry?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Too much drive and dish from Crawford. I'd like to see him take the floater a couple times when everyone is missing shots like this.
> 
> We do an excellent job of kicking out for 3's. Too bad those shooters are open for a reason.


Or try to fouled


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

57-53 Bulls winning

1:22 left in 3rd


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> GB are you watching the game?
> ...


Give it a break...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

OMFG I LOVE that foul Curry had on Welsch. I just kinda wish he knocked him down a little harder. Could Eddy be getting "tough"?????


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

what an ugly game by kirk! he is really awful tonite. 5 to, 1-8 fg%. he can't anything to fall offensively. :upset:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I've been watching and Curry sets the pick and then as he goes for offensive position he's not looking. He's got a lot of learning to do. I'm encouraged that Skiles seems to be able to get through to the guys, cause he's got a lot of fundamentals to teach these guys.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Y the hell is jeffries in there... I dont understand


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Is a Curry and Hinrich/Crawford pick and roll in the Bulls playbook?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hoops</b>!
> what an ugly game by kirk! he is really awful tonite. 5 to, 1-8 fg%. he can't anything to fall offensively. :upset:


I don't like the 5 TOs.... I see too much dribbling on the perimeter from him. He dribbles for like 10 seconds on the perimeter, reminds me of Kevin Ollie.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Celtics are doing an excellent job of denying Eddy the ball.

And when he gets open, we aren't looking at him(Marcus Fizer).

Should be ready to go in the 4th. Skiles bough Crawford a nice rest. Should play him the whole 4th quarter.

Neither of our guards are shooting it all that well. And Hinrich, truthfully, is having an awful game offensively. Hope he sticks with it. One of those shots will go down.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> reminds me of Kevin Ollie.


:laugh:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ouch, hit the eject button on third quarters please.....


Also, 1-15 from three point arc.....no more threes guys.

Curry keep the ball up when you get it.


let's get it done in the fourth as usual


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Pierce starting to kill us. That guy just turns it on in the 4th

Eddy makes a nice move, gets to the FT line.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> The Celtics are doing an excellent job of denying Eddy the ball.


Lots of teams do. The Bulls need to work on that.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Bad shot by Fizer

Whole offense is bad tonight.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Is Blount injured? I'd rather see him in there rather than Fizer. 

Man, this team is just so not fun to watch... they are so damn frustrating.


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> Bad shot by Fizer
> 
> Whole offense is bad tonight.


For both teams! Celts missed alot of wide open shots and layups early and Kirk can't buy a bucket tonite. 

And Fizer really is a black hole. I think he feels he needs to shoot every time he touches the ball.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> Ouch, hit the eject button on third quarters please.....
> 
> 
> ...


I agree on the three-point assessment.

I see, though, where Skiles is going with this. If the outside guys ever get comfortable out there, Eddy has the whole lane for his playground. Lately, though, Kirk and Jamal are just proving to every other team that it's okay to collapse on Eddy.

Look for this summer to be a three-point training camp for the perimeter players.....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

KH

Ranks #14 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(5.6) 
Ranks #15 in the NBA in Turnovers Per 48 Minutes(4.26)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Well, I think I can safely say that this is not the best night of the Hinrich-Crawford backcourt. Especially Hinrich. His worst game in a long time.

Frontcourt carrying us. Get the W.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

uh oh, Welsh talking smack to JC

JC bout to bust him up now.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> KH
> 
> Ranks #14 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(5.6)
> Ranks #15 in the NBA in Turnovers Per 48 Minutes(4.26)


Though in his defense, he built a pretty big lead in the TO category in his first week back from the flu....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Eddy with another triple single..... 6 points, 5 boards, 5 fouls....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Well, I think I can safely say that this is not the best night of the Hinrich-Crawford backcourt. Especially Hinrich. His worst game in a long time.


He gets one more game...


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

God Damn! They just keep passing it around the perimeter.... horrible. When JC had the open lane and drove in, he passes out to Hinrich. What the bloody hell!!!!?


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

okay, this games been ugly. This is one of those nights you just keep it close, and hope to walk away with a win by making a couple plays down the stretch. 

Go Bulls. The time is now.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

THis is one of the close games the Bulls usually blow. Its because no one will step up.... they give it to Jamal and it ends up being an ugly shot. 

I hope I'm wrong....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> . When JC had the open lane and drove in, he passes out to Hinrich. What the bloody hell!!!!?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ugh....Kirk has 5 TO's. One of them was a B.S. shove-off rookie call by the ref that apparently has issues with him, one was a foul by James, one was due to AD not moving one inch to receive a pass, and three were complete bonehead moves.

Dammit. James for 3.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!


Jamal drove in.... could have taken a runner.... instead he passes it out to Hinrich who is hanging around the perimeter side.... who then passes it to Gill who is on the top of the perimeter and shoots it because the clock is running down. Ugly...


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

Tonights game is what happens when our starters play big minutes every damm night. You can just see those guys are totally gasses. Especially JC an hinrich. All their shot are coming up short.. By the way i am a HUGH gill fan. I just think sf is not his position.

david


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Did I just hear one of the announcers bark?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

It's Linton Johnson time!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>giusd</b>!
> Tonights game is what happens when our starters play big minutes every damm night. You can just see those guys are totally gasses. Especially JC an hinrich. All their shot are coming up short.. By the way i am a HUGH gill fan. I just think sf is not his position.
> 
> david


You're right to a degree.......

Meaning that at first it wears them down. Then they just get used to it. I think Skiles is driving them pretty hard in practice, too. Hopefully the goal is to sacrifice a little to tired legs in the short term so that they have legs of steel in the long term.

Incidentally, no Bull ranks in the top 50 in the MPG category.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm sick of this game... all its doing is pissing me off..... 

:upset: :upset:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Ugliest freaking game I've seen in a while.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

didnt we have 44 at the half? 

That makes 15 points in the 2nd half, horrible. That'll end up on Sportscenter, even if we win they'll show all of OUR bricks and explain how the BULLS couldnt hit a shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

You can't stop Pierce, you can only hope to contain him.

And you can't contain Pierce in the 4th.

****.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> didnt we have 44 at the half?
> 
> That makes 15 points in the 2nd half, horrible. That'll end up on Sportscenter, even if we win they'll show all of OUR bricks and explain how the BULLS couldnt hit a shot.


25 points so far in the second half....


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

my god


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 25 points so far in the second half....


okay that makes sense, haha I was thinking 59 for some reason even though I had type 69.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

hit a frickin wall in the second half.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> okay that makes sense, haha I was thinking 59 for some reason even though I had type 69.


No worries...... it's tough paying attention in math class when you're so busy being cool!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Are these Jefferies' first points as a Bull?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I think so Wynn.. He might've made a couple threes :laugh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> No worries...... it's tough paying attention in math class when you're so busy being cool!


HEY HEY!! 

Anyways, someone tell the Bulls to stop fouling. Its over.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Hinrich is overrated as a shooter and defender. His shot is as inconsistent as Jamal's and lately he hasn't been able to keep anyone in front of him. 

I've noticed it for the last three games now. Maybe he's tired because he is a rookie or maybe he has the Eddy Curry syndrome. I don't know what it is but his defense has been horrible of late.

This game is just like the Heat game, it drives me crazy. Just when you start feeling optimistic, they lose to a team they should beat at home. Can't take much more of this.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Tired legs is no excuse for nonexistent offense in the second half. Damn this was ugly. And I am drunk.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Disappointing game all around....

Nothing good to even feel good about.


Everyone looked tired int he second half, couldn't shoot from outside at all, and Curry is still outta shape and clueless.

Oh well...there will be brighter times ahead.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Carolina and Chicago both lose today. Sad day in the life of John The Cool Kid.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Hinrich is overrated as a shooter and defender.


:lol:


> His shot is as inconsistent as Jamal's and lately he hasn't been able to keep anyone in front of him.


:lol:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> Hinrich is overrated as a shooter and defender. His shot is as inconsistent as Jamal's and lately he hasn't been able to keep anyone in front of him.


I disagree. How many times did Hinrich get beat tonight? I counted once on a drive by James in the 3rd quarter. Granted, he played a subpar game, and he didn't look as sharp as he normally does (tired legs, probably), but he did have four steals and I thought he kept himself in good defensive position pretty much all night.

Now his shot is beginning to p*ss me off. He'll go 5-6 from behind the arc one night, and then 0-5 like tonight. His shot has been wildly streaky, and I have no qualms with anyone calling him overrated in this department at this point. He needs to generate results for anyone else to think any different. I personally feel he'll be fine in this department and be a threat from deep every time he takes the floor, and a consistent one at that. But it might take more time than I was originally willing to concede.

I think a lot of this game was frustration, but that's just me. And of course an awful lot of subpar play. I'm a little p*ssed.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think he's hittin' the "wall"...


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

GB, do you watch the games? I watch every game and I'm just saying what I see. He isn't a great shooter and is inconsistent. He's a good defender but lately, excluding the NY game, he hasn't kept the opposing PG in front of him which leads to breakdown in the defense. 

A great example of this was during tonights game with James and the Miami Heat game with Wade and "Skip to my Lou". All three of those guys drove right past him and Jamal and either scored by themselves or kick it out for a three. Both times the Bulls lost.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

And one other thing: everyone has bad games. Kirk had one tonight. It happens to everyone, especially to rookies. And there's a natural succession of relevant (and hyperbolized) sentiment. There's as much credibility judging him from last night's performance, or the night before, or the 21/6/10 from a few weeks ago, as there is tonight.

But there's a lot of improvement to be made. A lot.


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

Jamal Crawford needs to DEMAND the ball...just command his teammates to give him the ball. That's what he needs to do. I HATE it when he always just stands in the wing and wait for Fizer or Davis to score by themselves. 

If he's the best player on this team he's gotta show he wants it. Tonight's game...he didn't seem like he wanted it. There were times when he had a clear look at the basket while driving and then passed the ball. He is too unselfish and afraid of getting hurt. Somebody needs to get this kid's head right. Because he can be a great player one day and when that day comes I would like to see him in a Bulls' uniform.


Other things about tonight:

Second half....Skiles need to do something...quick. Everyone looked lost. Jamal didn't get the ball enough. Fizer was playing outta control. Curry didn't know what to do. :upset: :upset: 

This team is so inconsistent it boggles me.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> GB, do you watch the games? I watch every game and I'm just saying what I see. He isn't a great shooter and is inconsistent. He's a good defender but lately, excluding the NY game, he hasn't kept the opposing PG in front of him which leads to breakdown in the defense.


Kirk is shooting the same three-point % (38%) as Peja did last year. 



> A great example of this was during tonights game with James and the Miami Heat game with Wade and "Skip to my Lou". All three of those guys drove right past him and Jamal and either scored by themselves or kick it out for a three. Both times the Bulls lost.


Wade didn't play last game. And I counted one time James drove right past Hinrich tonight, which just happens in this sport. KH looked a little p*ssed and frustrated tonight. Damn crazy bald official.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> Jamal Crawford needs to DEMAND the ball...just command his teammates to give him the ball. That's what he needs to do. I HATE it when he always just stands in the wing and wait for Fizer or Davis to score by themselves.


I think thats Skiles-ball


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Kirk is shooting the same three-point % (38%) as Peja did last year.
> ...


Wade played against the Bulls. He had 10 points and 8 assists.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

My bad. Im drinking.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I am guessing the Bulls lost since everyone is in a bad mood.


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

I dont know if this has been said, cuz i havnt read the whole thread but during the second half, KH sucked, its harsh but really he did, he had like 4 open threes and he missed them all, i was going crazy, i wanted to break my tv. And when there was subs JAmal went off instead off Kirk and JC seemed to be playing the stronger game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kobe, hate to break it to you, but all players miss four open threes from time to time.

Hell, Kobe has missed four open threes in one quarter. One multiple occasions. Yes, it's true! It happens.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kobe4King</b>!
> I dont know if this has been said, cuz i havnt read the whole thread but during the second half, KH sucked, its harsh but really he did, he had like 4 open threes and he missed them all, i was going crazy, i wanted to break my tv. And when there was subs JAmal went off instead off Kirk and JC seemed to be playing the stronger game.



Yeah and Skiles replaced Jamal with Chris Jeffries, who promptly threw up a brick on a 3 point attempt.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls started fine but ran out of gas. Exactly what Skiles has warned about regarding conditioning. We should be ashamed.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

They should be ashamed. Kirk and Jamal for missing numerous wide open threes. Eddy Curry for missing 4 crucial free throws in a row. And Fizer and Davis for just sucking.

I still can't believe they lost this game. It's a carbon copy of the Heat game. 

Last year 27-14 at home

This year 5-12 

Everything can change in a blink of an eye. This team drives me crazy.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

what was the final score?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kobe4King</b>!
> i was going crazy, i wanted to break my tv.




:laugh: :grinning: :laugh:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> what was the final score?


88-77 Celtics.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

This was a team effort tonight. With the exception of JYD's hustle, there wasn't a single positive to be taken from this game. This is the worst game I've seen Hinrich play in the last 6 weeks.

Boy, do we ever need a closer, a guy you can turn the ball over to when you need to and more often than not, count on something positive happening. We are a team comprised of parts, and some of them can be pretty god parts at that. But this team is going to have a tough time puting an extended run together without a legitimate star player...or two.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> .....Boy, do we ever need a closer, *a guy you can turn the ball over to* when you need to.....


And fortunately -- or maybe by design -- the whole team is practicing turn overs for when this savior arrives!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> This is the worst game I've seen Hinrich play in the last 6 weeks.


Agreed. Bad game.


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Extremely guard oriented play, we continue to see.

Chandler has to come back and make it happen, and Curry really has to get with the program. Give it a week or so, and I think one beastly game, and Curry will come through. He's different from JC in that way; Craw can have a huge game one night and then struggle the next. Curry, though streaky, does put together strings of nice games.

Pierce tore up our guard-oriented defense and exploited Curry as a liability in the paint. He regularly gets into the top 4 in free throws attempted, and it's a huge part of his game... he gets about 6 points a game out of his 23 ppg average at the line.

This is all called according to the box score, but I don't see any other way to look at it. Gill, Crawford, and Hinrich took 39 out of 84 shots. That's 46% of our entire team's shots in three guard positions. Not saying that Davis and Williams need more shots, but guys like Fizer and Curry need to be on the floor to make the rest of the team effective.

I have yet to see that really happen under Skiles yet.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Showtyme</b>!
> Gill, Crawford, and Hinrich took 39 out of 84 shots. That's 46% of our entire team's shots in three guard positions. Not saying that Davis and Williams need more shots, but guys like Fizer and Curry need to be on the floor to make the rest of the team effective.
> 
> I have yet to see that really happen under Skiles yet.


To be fair, neither seems to take shots within the offense, as the guards are learning to do. They get the ball, hold and hesitate--as if they don't know if they should shoot it or not--then go for it after the defender has had all the time in the world to set himself.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

All I have to say about this game is our Centers (AD and Curry) should be ashamed of themselves against a team that played Waltuh at pf tonight .They were non existent and the amount of pressure on Kirk and Jamal to do everything is unreal and yet they still pass those those guys the ball..................

Im still waiting on a game in which this supposedly dominate frontline were supposed to have shows up.Weve seen Kirk and jamal take over and win a game but Im still waiting on these 7ft tall cornerstones to show up.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TRUTHHURTS</b>!
> All I have to say about this game is our Centers (AD and Curry) should be ashamed of themselves against a team that played Waltuh at pf tonight .They were non existent and the amount of pressure on Kirk and Jamal to do everything is unreal and yet they still pass those those guys the ball..................
> 
> Im still waiting on a game in which this supposedly dominate frontline were supposed to have shows up.Weve seen Kirk and jamal take over and win a game but Im still waiting on these 7ft tall cornerstones to show up.


Truth, I'm going to agree with you in general that we should have gotten much more out of our inside game. But I also have to tell you that since I was there in person I probably got to see a few things that I'm sure didn't show up on the TV screen. What I noticed almost immediately was how much Davis seemed to be favoring the leg he hurt in NY the night before. He's not a limper while the game's in progress, but he was noticeably hurting whenever he came off the court during timeouts or substitutions. I know he's trying to set an example for the other guys, but from what my friends and I could see, he probably would have been perfectly within his rights to take the night off and not dress out for the game.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Truth, I'm going to agree with you in general that we should have gotten much more out of our inside game. But I also have to tell you that since I was there in person I probably got to see a few things that I'm sure didn't show up on the TV screen. What I noticed almost immediately was how much Davis seemed to be favoring the leg he hurt in NY the night before. He's not a limper while the game's in progress, but he was noticeably hurting whenever he came off the court during timeouts or substitutions. I know he's trying to set an example for the other guys, but from what my friends and I could see, he probably would have been perfectly within his rights to take the night off and not dress out for the game.


So Ad's hurt ?Thanks for clearing that up CBlizzy  

The difference between the Bulls win AT Boston earlier in the season and the LOSS last night 

11/12/03 at Bos.

Curry 4-7 fg 8-12 ft's 16pts 14 boards 5pf 35 minutes 

01/01/04 Chicago 

3-4 fg 0-4 ft's 6 pts 5 boards 5pf 17 minutes


----------

